

White iPhone 4 delayed until later this year - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/white-iphone-4-delayed-until-later-this-year/

======
KoZeN
_The tolerances they are trying to achieve with the white really is the cause
of the delay_

Can someone please explain the pedantry? I appreciate the motives behind
colour branding and so on but how specific can _white_ be?

Plus, how can they justify the time spent perfecting the colour against the
potential sales if they were to just release it now with a white colour that
is relatively similar to the ideal?

~~~
lurch_mojoff
I believe the issue is not in the shade of white but in the degree of
translucency of the coating. On all Apple phones up to now the black frame
around the screen (or at least parts of it) lets light through for the proper
functioning of the ambient light and proximity sensors. At the same time these
sensors are invisible for the user - it's a flat black frame. The iPhone 4 is
the first one with white front and it seem that Apple and the manufacturer of
the screen glass are having hard time achieving the same effect.

~~~
KoZeN
Ah I see. Now that makes sense.

So effectively the blogger took what is a relatively complex delay and over-
simplified the issue with a 'look, Apple are being ridiculous again' approach
to appeal to his readers.

------
byoung2
A part of me wants to believe they are going to try to engineer in a fix for
the antenna at the same time.

